# Would you recommend the Medge Leisure Jacket?



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I use a totally waterproof drypak camera case for my Kindle when I'm near the pool or a beach because I am paranoid about water and sand damaging him.  But it is ugly and I can't use my scroll button.  I keep looking at the Medge case, but have been too scared to try one because the button is exposed and it is not waterproof.  Could someone who owns this case tell me how you like/don't like it?  Can you easily read through the plastic, and do you come home from the beach without little bits of sand stuck in the cracks?  Thanks....


----------

